
Obama: The first 'Tech President?' - makimaki
http://www.canada.com/topics/technology/story.html?id=ef6494a5-7079-4c3b-99da-2b501b76a900
======
someperson
Once again - better link:
[http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=ef6494a5-7079...](http://www.canada.com/components/print.aspx?id=ef6494a5-7079-4c3b-99da-2b501b76a900&sponsor=)

